

Fix your vision with this app - regedanzter
http://visionblocks.me

======
Yadi
For some reason I couldn't leave feedback on the Kickstarter page so I will
leave it here:

1- Get a nicer landing page, use
[https://www.strikingly.com/](https://www.strikingly.com/) Or
[http://www.weebly.com/](http://www.weebly.com/)

2- It's good to talk about more specifics, because when you over-generalize
your product, specially something related to health, it will sound sketchy!

3- Give an example, to at least get initial interest of those people who have
that specific eye-sight issue can resolve it.

